# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Вечер советской песни в Музее Звука!

## TickNick

Событие для тех, кто желает настоящей музыки из времени, которая для всех, кому посчастливилось в нем жить, измерялось не эфимерными виртуальными величинами и пустыми словами, а такими вечными понятиями, как ДРУЖБА, РОДИНА, ЛЮБОВЬ, СССР! 
Песни, проверенные временем! 
Веселье с перевыполнением плана!

----------


## Odessitka1981

Можно подробнее? Когда? Время? Сколько стоит? Ну и желательно уточните, где открылся этот музей, а то я там еще не была.

----------


## TickNick

Начало  21 июля (суббота),в 20 00, стоимость билета 40 грн. Музей находится по адресу ул.Жуковского, 13, (угол Пушкинской.) Милости просим!

----------


## Odessitka1981

Вот это я стормозила! Думала, что в эту субботу, а оказалось, что я уже прозевала. Главное, собираюсь, с молодым человеком договариваюсь... Жаль, что пропустила! Правда, на тех выходных меня и не было в городе. Если будет опять такой вечер, обязательно приду!

----------

